# Tips on drawing hair/fur



## AprilKz0124 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have had the worst time drawing hair and fur. I know that the use of the negative (white) space helps. Do any of you have any tips/suggestions/techinques I could use to improve this?


----------



## ankitrn (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi April, 

The way I draw hair and fur is by making light strokes with my pencil. I tend to lift off the pencil gradually (like how an airplane takes off) and it makes a nicely defined hair sketch. For things like fur, pay attention to the shading and how each individual fur is oriented.


----------



## AprilKz0124 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you  I will take your advice and put them to use.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I tend to alternate strokes of soft and hard leads using a kneaded eraser to achieve highlights. For me it's a process of layering.


----------



## Cursemaker001 (Sep 4, 2012)

*-.-*



ankitrn said:


> hi april,
> 
> the way i draw hair and fur is by making light strokes with my pencil. I tend to lift off the pencil gradually (like how an airplane takes off) and it makes a nicely defined hair sketch. For things like fur, pay attention to the shading and how each individual fur is oriented.



do you even draw!?


----------



## JustJan (Sep 8, 2012)

I completely shade in the hair area, I use my finger alot to smudge areas, then use my eraser to pull out highlights then alternate between shape and fairly dull pencils to give depth. Both soft and brisk strokes.


----------

